# Scraping after 2 1/2 days of scraper training Photo's



## Richard King 2 (Dec 7, 2020)

Eric Miller one of my students at the November 2020 Montebello CA scraping class bought one of my King-Way HKA- 18 straight edges after the class. He machined and scraped it.  I am giving him a A+ on scraping skill using a BIAX Power Scraper.  Note:  It was a 5 day - 45 hour class, He learned to scrape like this in aprox. 4 hours of class room, 4 hours of hand scraping training and 8 hours of BIAX Power scraping training. His class project was a Mori Seiki lathe compound.
As you can see it pays to have a Journeyman Scraper teach someone to scrape and not self teach.


----------



## benmychree (Dec 7, 2020)

Nice looking job!


----------



## Janderso (Dec 7, 2020)

Beautiful.
Yep, he has natural ability and a great teacher.


----------



## joco_nz (Dec 7, 2020)

Ah a local scraping class, that would be a fine thing.  Anyone know of a teacher in NZ sing out.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 7, 2020)

Nice work!


----------



## Jakedaawg (Dec 7, 2020)

I wish I could afford the money, I'd find the time!


----------



## Janderso (Dec 8, 2020)

Richard, have you been camping in New Zealand?
I bet you could get a good rack of lamb!!
Mmm, my favorite.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Dec 9, 2020)

I was going to be teaching in April in Australia, but the no international flying because of Covid screwed that up.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Dec 10, 2020)

I should be hosting class here in MN at my small little work shop sometime this coming spring / 2021


----------

